# Any working musicians here?



## TexasMusicForge (Jan 26, 2021)

Any other "lifer" musicians here who have continued gigging after moving to Italy? I realize everyone everywhere has been locked down for a year (including me here in Austin, Texas), but I'd like to know what life as a gigging musician is like over there during normal times and have a few questions.

Grazie mille,

Ed


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

These days they're all trying to avoid starving.

Your first problem is going to be getting a work visa. Problem is I doubt that's possible.


----------



## TexasMusicForge (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you for the reply. I will most likely come on a retirement visa and realize the legal limitations on working there. 

I’m interested in finding out how and where non-symphonic musicians perform, types of gigs, etc. I have also frequently combined theatrical touring in Europe with busking in order to meet locals, make connections and establish a place in small town life. 

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Busking isn't really done legally. IIRC years back some of the major cities held auditions to hand out licenses but it wasn't exactly easy to get.

People would play in the same sort of places you'd expect. Depending on the music bars that have customers interested in that music.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I just learned that British musicians are now complaining about loss of income due to the fact that after Brexit, they can no longer tour Europe and that they never realized beforehand that they would be so affected.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Italia-Mx said:


> I just learned that British musicians are now complaining about loss of income due to the fact that after Brexit, they can no longer tour Europe and that they never realized beforehand that they would be so affected.


They can, but they need licences in each country and it's too expensive and too much hassle for them, I'm sure they will find other places to go...


----------

